# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  الشخص المرح والشخص الخفيف

## نخلاوي حساوي

*بسم رب الحسين* 

*في البداية احيي كل من تفضل مشكوراً في الدخول معي في هذا الموضوع المتواضع* 

*حقيقة اننا قد نختلف قليلا فيما بعضنا ، ولكننا نتفق في احيان كثيرة* 
*نختلف في بعض الفرعيات ، ونتفق في الأصول* 
*كلنما يعلم بأن هناك شخصيات مرحة ، وهناك شخصيات خفيفة* 
*ولكن لا نعلم ما الفرق بين الشخصية المرحة والشخصية الخفيفة* 
*وقبل ان نواجه هذه الفروق أردنا ان نعرف بشكل لغوي ( المرح ) و ( الخفة )*

*المرح : شدة السعادة والسرور* 
*الخفيف: مصدره خف ( بالكسر ) وهو يعني ما هو خفيف وزنه ، ويراد في الشخصية الخفيفة اي ( خفيف العقل )*


*السؤال ( ما الفرق بين المرح وبين الخفيف )* 
*يمكنك اعطاء امثلة او قصص لنختلص منها الفرق بين المرح وبين الخفيف.*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اخي الكريم ونحن كذالك نقدم لك تحية عطره 
شاكرين ومقدرين جهدك 

وبالنسبة لطرحك اخي الكريم .. الشخصية المرحة فمعناها واضح وهناك اشخاص لديهم هبة من الله الروح الحلوة وخفة الظل دون تكلف ونأنس بالجلوس معهم .
اما الخفة إذا كنت تقصد بها الشخص اللذي يستظرف بمعنى أن يظن نفسه ظريفا و هو أبعد ما يكون عن ذلك .
وقد نجدهم في اي محفل يحاولون الظهور بدخولهم في اي حديث قد يلفت النظر إليهم حتى وإن كان السخرية من الآخرين .

اجدد شكري لك اخي الكريمة ومتابعة

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أخي نخلاوي حساوي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*و أشكرك على هذا الطرح*
*وأتفق معك على معنى المرح وأختلف معك على الخفيف*
*فالمرح : شدة السعادة والسرور صحيح* 
*أما الخفيف فأنا في وجهة نظري الشخص الذي تكون حركاته سريعة ونشيط*
*ولا أعلم هل باقي الاعضاء يوافقوني الرأي ام لا*
*لك شكري وتحياتي*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*في البداية اشكر الاخ نخلاوي لخفة موضوع وظرافته واريد ان اوضح نقطة مهمة حول الخفة فليس كل خفة تعتبر صفة حميدة وخصلة ممدوحة فهناك من يخففون دمهم لدرجة ان تتحول هذه الصفة الى صفة سلبية فتأمر صاحب هذه الخصلة ان يصبح ثقيلا ويلتزم بالركود فزيادة خفة الدم تحيل الانسان الى الهامشية والضعف فالعقل زينة وكل انسان يتحلى بالروية والحكمة وثقب النظر والكلام الموزون يكون شخصا رزينا تحترم رأيه واذا ما احتاج الى خفة الدم فيلزم عليه ان تكون خفة الدم في مناسبات محدودة وضمن اطار محترم ...؟*

*ما طرحته ينطبق على المرح فالشخصية المرحة شخصية محبوبة ولكن ان لا يكون المرح على حساب شخصية الانسان فالناس لا يعجبها العجب ولا الصيام في رجب فكلما كان الانسان خلوقا وطيبا وخفيف الدم ومرحا كلما كان قابلا للاختراق ...*
*على اية حال موضوع جميل وخفيف يستحق المداخلة*
*تحياتي للجميع*
*يوم سعيد*

----------

